# Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI



## tqc9 (Jan 30, 2009)

What is agreeably the best chip upgrade for the mkv gti. im lookin at apr and tried the demo for the revo.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (tqc9)*

depends on how far you are planning to go. Almost all the stg1 chips run identical.


----------



## tqc9 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (Noside)*

im trying for as much power as possible and want to be able to switch the programs.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (tqc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tqc9* »_im trying for as much power as possible and want to be able to switch the programs.

ok stg1, 2, 2+, 3, BT3071R what?


----------



## tqc9 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (Noside)*

stage 1 i dont feel like putting the money in to get the necessary equipment for stage 2


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (tqc9)*

http://www.revotechnik.com/loc....aspx
http://www.giacusa.com/dealermap/
http://goapr.com/dealer/
http://www.unitronic.ca/unitronic-dealer.php
Just find who is closest. /Thread


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (tqc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tqc9* »_stage 1 i dont feel like putting the money in to get the necessary equipment for stage 2

Our stage 1 software is an excellent option for you, and it available as a trial just like the revo software you tested. Feel free to try it out at a local APR dealer.
I suggest you add security lockout and the stock program. This will allow you to set your car back to stock, and completely hide it from your dealer. With our software, you can do this w/o the need for external hardware, so if thats the route you want to take, we have you covered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI ([email protected])*

Honestly- I love my APR software. I've had absolutely zero issues with my car. That includes DV and PCV failures that a lot of people said were common. I've had it since about a mileage of 2k and I have about 30k now. I wouldn't recommend anything else.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (mkr001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkr001* »_Honestly- I love my APR software. I've had absolutely zero issues with my car. That includes DV and PCV failures that a lot of people said were common. I've had it since about a mileage of 2k and I have about 30k now. I wouldn't recommend anything else.

but the question is... have you tried all the other software companies?!...
If its no... that would make you bias...
As Noside has said... find who is closest! 
Stage 1 is pretty much the same for all tuners (in the average person's eyes)... ~50hp increase... Its in the Stage 3 area that things get different... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_Stage 1 is pretty much the same for all tuners (in the average person's eyes)

In the average persons eyes, yes, it all seems to be the same, but it's not. Each company usese significantly different techniques and methods to obtain the power they claim to make. Some of the same basic elements are there because they have to be, but from an engineer's eyes, they are very different.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In the average persons eyes, yes, it all seems to be the same, but it's not. Each company employs significantly different techniques and methods to obtain the power they claim to make. From an engineer's eyes, they are very different.

Thats true... you make a good point... but my guess is that the OP doesn't really understand the intricacies that go in to increasing the power of a stock engine or the tuning philosophies of each tuner... 
Especially considering that ALL the tuners overestimate what kind of power their tune will actually make... Even if god himself was driving... 9 times out of 10 you couldn't reproduce the same Crank numbers... (I know different dyno, different day, different alignment of the planets)








But as I stated in the average person's eyes it really doesn't make a difference








In Arin's eyes APR is the best, in chris' eyes Revo is... etc etc... 


_Modified by yvrnycracer at 3:40 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## mkr001 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (yvrnycracer)*

Yes- I have driven many VWs with GIAC; REVO; and APR (cannot say anything about Unitronic, as I have not experienced it). I've experienced the reliability among the major chip companies in the long run. That's how I based my decision.
I'm definitely not biased. No company is giving my money to advertise their products (I wish they would!). I try to find the best quality aftermarket parts to put on my car to achieve the best performance without sacrificing my car and so far, I feel I have been successful. Stage 1 is pretty similar across the board but some companies are more reliable than others.
Ultimately, it is the OP's decision but I figured I'd give my $.02 since I sleep like a baby at night not worrying about my GTI


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (mkr001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkr001* »_Yes- I have driven many VWs with GIAC; REVO; and APR (cannot say anything about Unitronic, as I have not experienced it). I've experienced the reliability among the major chip companies in the long run. That's how I based my decision.
I'm definitely not biased. No company is giving my money to advertise their products (I wish they would!). I try to find the best quality aftermarket parts to put on my car to achieve the best performance without sacrificing my car and so far, I feel I have been successful. Stage 1 is pretty similar across the board but some companies are more reliable than others.
Ultimately, it is the OP's decision but I figured I'd give my $.02 since I sleep like a baby at night not worrying about my GTI









Now there is a person who can be called unbiased... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Best Ecu Upgrade for MkV GtI (tqc9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tqc9* »_stage 1 i dont feel like putting the money in to get the necessary equipment for stage 2

Good plan. The best bang for the buck is a stage 1. Beyond that you are getting much less in terms of gains for the money spent, and ultimately you're in a FWD car. Stage 1 is all you need.


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

As others have recommended, I went for whichever one was closest to my house. There happened to be an APR dealer within a 20 minute drive so I went that route. This made it very convenient to get reflashed to stage 2 after I installed my downpipe.
The APR software, for the record, has been great for me. I've had the software for about a year now and I've never looked back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WatchMyDub (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (chewbacca5017)*

Agreed. What ever is closet to you. That makes it easy for any issues should they arise, or upgrades! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

REVO REVO REVO REVO REVO REVO REVO REVO REVO!


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: (WatchMyDub)*

As a few other people have mentioned, close is good, but if you have multiple options all in relatively close proximity, I would choose the shop which I like the best, and would most like have working on my car (not that a reflash requires any work) but if you have issues down the road, or want future upgrades, having a good shop is a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

